# Kindle Time Incorrect



## smp351 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Guys. My Kindle now has been displaying the wrong time for a week or so now. I put it on Whispernet and I have the correct minutes but the hour is 4 hours off. I reset my kindle by holding the power button for 15 seconds and the entire thing restart. I even went into Settings and typed in 311 and it searched for a new carrier. I was only able to choose a few AT&T networks. I live in the United States on the east coast. I believe I have a US edition Kindle 2. Nothing seems to correct the time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Are you able to use Whispernet otherwise (order/download books, browse the internet)? If you can (and assuming it is not, in fact, a Kindle 3 WiFi only which has to have its time set manually), then I'm afraid I'm at a loss as to why it does not update the clock. All I can suggest is to try a Restart, then make sure its wireless connection is active and you are getting a reasonably good signal (for some undefined value of "good").


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Users guide: location 1654: wifi Kindle appears to be manual set, 3G models automatic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

waynep said:


> Users guide: location 1654: wifi Kindle appears to be manual set, 3G models automatic.


But only for a K3 and the OP indicated he has a K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Try doing these 2 things:

1. To your whispernet on and Sync & Check for new items.

if that doesn't work:

2. with your whispernet on, go to Home>menu>settings>menu>restart

That *should* fix the problem


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

If that doesn't work, when this happened with mine, Kindle CS told me to go to the Manage My Kindle Page and re-enter my location. Then I restarted the Kindle and it picked up the correct time.


----------

